
Ask HN: What Products/Segments need an open source Alternative? - bhanu423
Looking for areas where an open source alternative is feasible and required.If possible, explain Feasibility in terms of implementation and profitability.
======
japhyr
I believe almost everything in the public education "stack" should be open.
That would go a long way toward equalizing the opportunities available to
students and staff in public schools. There is plenty of funding available for
education-related products, but most of that is steered toward private
companies. The quality of these products is often abysmal, particularly in the
UI/ UX area and interoperability.

------
e19293001
A free software implementation of SystemVerilog for hardware guys. Hardware
development is rapidly growing and the ways to over come its complexity in
verification all requires proprietary software tools.

------
Jemaclus
Most of the things I can think of are firmware, like for tractors,
thermostats, hearing aids, etc. Things that are generally so proprietary that
it's hurting the industries.

